# Arizona Inverts



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I go there as well and it is very cool and helpful to learn from the people there.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

yes the owner bill is really helpful. the forum is great too even though i dont care for the way the log in is set up. had to have bill manually enter my account and have to log in using my name which i always forget. the site just hates me.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

mgamer20o0 said:


> yes the owner bill is really helpful. the forum is great too even though i dont care for the way the log in is set up. had to have bill manually enter my account and have to log in using my name which i always forget. the site just hates me.


You could have him change to something you can remember.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

+1 for Bill's site


----------

